# Açores - previsões das temperaturas, salinidade e correntes dos mares açorianos



## Hazores (20 Fev 2009 às 13:53)

Através do centro de clima da Universidade dos Açores : O mar “entra-nos” pela porta dentro 

O Centro de Clima, Meteorologia e Mudanças Globais da Universidade dos Açores disponibiliza desde ontem, pela Internet, previsões para três dias para a temperatura, salinidade e correntes à superfície e profundidade nos mares dos Açores. Manuela Juliano, investigadora daquele Centro, disse à Agência Lusa que “as previsões abrangem, numa primeira fase, todos os mares interiores e exteriores do arquipélago” até às 200 milhas marítimas. “A informação disponibilizada serve os pescadores profissionais, de recreio, a segurança marítima e os iates de recreio regionais que se deslocam entre as ilhas e os nacionais e internacionais que cruzam o oceano”, explicou a investigadora. Os dados resultam da aplicação nos Açores de um modelo hidrodinâmico, desenvolvido pelo Instituto Superior Técnico (Portugal) que efectua a previsão de diversos parâmetros oceanográficos como aqueles que são agora disponibilizados. A consulta dos dados é feita através do sítio da Internet www.climaat.angra.uac.pt consultando a ligação à previsão oceanográfica que tem actualizações diárias e inclui também a previsão atmosférica. O projecto, desenvolvido desde 2007, foi liderado pelo professor e investigador Ramiro Neves, do “Maretec” do Instituto Superior Técnico, e custou cerca de um milhão de euros, dos quais 100 mil euros aplicados nos Açores. Os estudos foram apoiados pelo programa Europeu Interreg-III B - Espaço Atlântico da Macaronésia, envolveu Centro de Clima, Meteorologia e Mudanças Globais da Universidade dos Açores, o Instituto Superior Técnico, ambos de Portugal, e organismos de investigação de Toulouse (França) e Galiza (Espanha). Denominado Easy Europeean Atlantic Forcasting System, os trabalhos foram coordenados cientificamente para os Açores por Manuela Juliano, investigadora que descobriu a corrente de Santa Helena no Atlântico Sul, uma congénere da corrente dos Açores no Atlântico Norte. Manuela Juliano revelou ainda que o projecto vai iniciar, a partir do próximo dia 25 em Toulouse, França, uma segunda fase de estudos, denominada “Easy CO” que, utilizando os dados da primeira fase, vai projectar novos produtos. Vão abranger áreas da modelação operacional oceânica com previsões de parâmetros biogeoquímicos destinados a apoiar as pescas e a determinar a qualidade da água em todo o Atlântico Norte Europeu. Neste projecto, segundo Manuela Juliano, estarão envolvidos o Centro de Clima, Meteorologia e Mudanças Globais e o Departamento de Oceanografia e Pescas, ambos da Universidade dos Açores, o Instituto Superior Técnico e instituições de investigação de Espanha, França, Inglaterra e Irlanda.
(In Correio dos Açores)
Etiquetas: currente de Santa Helena, investigação, Manuela Juliano, oceanografia

posted by Desertos e Desertificação at 7:41 AM 0 comments  

in: http://desertosedesertificacao.blogspot.com/


----------

